# [SOLVED]New Alienware Won't Turn On



## MooseBoys (Jul 24, 2007)

I know this is my first post here but I am no noob. (I figured this post belongs here rather than in power supply because it's more of a gaming PC question)
I just opened up my new Aurora ALX desktop system, set everything up, but it won't turn on. According to the diagram in the manual, there should be a power supply switch above the power cord outlet on the back of the case, but there is none there, or anywhere else on the outside or inside of the case.
I have tested with multiple outlets, and also tested the wall circuit with an xbox, tv, and 2 computers running simultaneously, so there's no lack of power.
The case is one of the new ones with the power button behind the alien head, on a swivel mount in front of the drive bays, so I'm thinking there may be a broken connection there (I've disconnected/reconnected the wires).

Any suggestions? :4-dontkno


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: New Alienware Won't Turn On*

The back theres an black switch that says O/I . Click it to the I. Turn it on. Either that, the front panel is not conencted to the mobo, the PSU is not working, or the mobo is bad.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: New Alienware Won't Turn On*

I agree with oscaryu1 its most likely one of those three things.

The computer is under warranty so you should not tinker to much but since you asked,,,,,,,,,,,

Follow the case switch wirers back to where they connect onto the motherboard, make sure they are connected if not tell us what motherboard is in it.

If they are connected make sure they are on the correct pins, they are usually labled PWR-ON.


----------



## MooseBoys (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: New Alienware Won't Turn On*

Update: Found the problem: the power switch cable was connected to the HD activity LED pins, and vice-versa. silly alienware


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: New Alienware Won't Turn On*

Yea thats pretty sloppy work, glad your up and running


----------

